# Riding Motorcycles During the COVID-19 Pandemic



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

My wife is an RN with 23 years experience. Currently, she is working in the hospital with the most COVID-19 cases in New Jersey. After hearing her stories from the front line, here are my thoughts on riding motorcycles during the pandemic. (and sorry for the sound quality - my recorder picked today to malfunction!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvLNzElW4A0

-MKL


----------

